# Lift and store bed, Not murphy bed!



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Not a murphy bed! I want to build a lift bed with gas lift shocks/struts and storage underneath. 

I have done this in an RV but was not happy with the operation of the struts, you can only move them so many times before before saying good enough, but it really was not.

I have searched the internet to no avail for placement of the struts, Has anyone seen plans for this or know a site that is specific about exactly where to place the struts?

I did find one site but $199 for three struts and some screws seems excessive!

The problem I had in my RV was the bed was hard to lift the first few inches and slammed shut.

Any input, suggestions and wise cracks greatly appreciated. JIm


----------

